# Wax moth damage, styrafoam nuc box w/ wax foundation



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Learning from experience we now clean up the styro mating nucs within what I would say is a more judicial time frame. If I ever make any myself they are going to get coated with Rhino lining or the such. Wax moths are programmed to eat the dead and that they do. The only thing that I have seen stop them on the woodenware is a good coat of paint or wood that is soaked in Copper Napthenate. The ground up old fashioned pennies stop them in their tracks. 


FYI I did toss a super loaded with wax moths in the chicken coop the other day. The thing came out cleaned better than any help would ever get it. Come to think of it I do recall the eggs for breakfast were a little light and fluffy the past few weeks!!!!


----------



## Nagy Attila (Jan 24, 2016)

tobacco leaf frames sort out the wax moth does not like.(or walnut leaf)
This is the best translation (Google) do not speak English-I'm Hungarian-


----------

